# New Router...Freud or Triton or?????



## zbhover (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello everyone I just joined this forum and have a router question.... 

Im looking to buy a new router That I'll pretty much be using just on a table. I was going to buy the Freud FT2200E because it was on sale for about $130 on amazon. I missed the sale so now it will be around $200-220 for a 2000 or 2200E or 2200EP, which all seem to be pretty much the same, either a different color or one comes with a fence. 

First of all does anyone know if this sale happens often or will I be waiting for ever to that price again???

If I'm going to be stuck getting one at this price, I thought I'd look into the 3.25hp triton that I can get for about $215. Both seem to be pretty nice routers from what I have read, but I'm not a big fan of the 1/4" reducer.... And I have also read a lot more good reviews for the Freud 2200E... So which router would be better????? Or are there any other routers out there in this price range that I have over looked???

Thanks for all the help.... I can't wait to get a new toy... LOL Next I'll need to build my router table, I have it mostly designed....

Zach Bell


----------



## woodcarver (Dec 12, 2007)

With 4 years experience on the FT2000 and 1 year on the Triton I can easily say the Triton is much better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zach

amazon.com runs sales all the time,, I got one at the sale price (129.oo) and one at 100.oo dollars about 120 days ago ,so to say they do run sales all the time..

You may want to drop a P.M. To Charles M. and see if he knows anyone running a sale on them..he works for Freud.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/members/charles-m-7718.html

The Triton you can get from 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
for 200.oo bucks with free shipping..

==========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Zach. Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Which one fits your hands better? I know you are going to put it in a table but someday//sometyme you will take it out and hand route for that one project that aint gonna work on a table. Then you will get another router and have one dedicated to a table alone and soon you have a load of speciallity routers, ask Bob.

Just my opinion. you know like a** h***s, everyone has one.

Best Regards,
George II
George Cole



.


zbhover said:


> Hello everyone I just joined this forum and have a router question....
> 
> Im looking to buy a new router That I'll pretty much be using just on a table. I was going to buy the Freud FT2200E because it was on sale for about $130 on amazon. I missed the sale so now it will be around $200-220 for a 2000 or 2200E or 2200EP, which all seem to be pretty much the same, either a different color or one comes with a fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was also looking for a dedicated table mounted router and bought the Triton, for what it's worth, I would buy it again. I believe there are a lot of good choices, just saying I haven't regretted buying the Triton.


----------



## gxbluewave (Dec 25, 2007)

I received the Triton for Christmas (my hand picked present) and have mounted it in a new Bosch table I also received. I must tell you I love the Triton and its ease in above the table height adjustment. I will also tell you that a "soft start" it does not have even though they advertise so. I have two Dewalt 2 1/4 HP units and they are so much better on soft starting. The Triton produces instantaneous torque whereas my Dewalts slowly ramp up. I like this in the Dewalt so much better but I hate their poor height adjustment and since I wanted something dedicated to the table, I picked the Triton and have absolutely no regrets. The Dewalts are great for hand routing because of the compact design and easy to reach switch and plunger lock but still setting heights to something precise on it is something I have never mastered. Anyway, happy with both for each of their purposes.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bosch 1619EVS.
Best router for table. only router with pluge release and biggest openiing.
same price range.


----------

